# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Verstärkte Verkehrskontrollen über den Jahreswechsel

## Bagsida

*Verstärkte Verkehrskontrollen über den Jahreswechsel*

Wie die Phuket Gazette *hier* berichtet, werden über den Jahreswechsel verstärkt Verkehrskontrollen insbesondere in Bezug auf alkoholisierte Fahrer, die drastische Strafen erwarten, durchgeführt.

Man sollte dazu wissen, dass in Thailand die 0-Promille-Grenze gilt, und die "brauen" ggf. ganz schön "blöd" werden können - also besser Taxi oder TukTuk wie in good old Germany   ::

----------

